# Wiring 5 wires cooktop to 4 wires electrical box



## kimouette (Dec 31, 2011)

I just bought a used Frigidaire cooktop model FPS64W-1. I cant find any manual and I have no idea how to make the wiring. Everything I find on the net shows 3 or 4 wires and always a white wire (mine does not have any white wires!).

5 wires are coming out of the cooktop :

1-black
1-red
1-green
1-yellow
1-brown

My household electrical box has 4 wires... how am I supposed to figure out which wire goes to which wire
Any help would be very appreciated.. I need to cook a turkey tonight


----------



## JoeD (Dec 31, 2011)

Those colours are European wiring. Are you in North America?
Is there a drawing on the back of the stove? Take a picture of it and post it.


----------



## speedy petey (Dec 31, 2011)

That does not appear to be a valid model number. 

Can you verify.


----------



## katie2 (Mar 18, 2013)

i have the same issue. i am trying to put a new plug on the cooktop - it has 5 wires black/brown/red/yellow/green but the plug calls for 4 wires - black/green/white/red can i do this?


----------



## katie2 (Mar 18, 2013)

the plug i bought is 30A/50A black angle plug

thank you


----------



## nealtw (Mar 18, 2013)

Find a local dealer for white westinghouse.


----------



## speedy petey (Mar 19, 2013)

katie2 said:


> i have the same issue. i am trying to put a new plug on the cooktop - it has 5 wires black/brown/red/yellow/green but the plug calls for 4 wires - black/green/white/red can i do this?


That looks like a straight 240V unit. I see no need for a white, and the yellow and brown are a complete mystery.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 19, 2013)

I think you have a unit that someone wants to forget they made it. 
I did find that the serial numbers fit into the fridgedaire code system. I checked it for recalls and it came up with none but when I checked the numberfor the OP model sudenly the search was no longer available.??
I did find this site that lists a bunch of fridgedaires with problems that you don't need and your serial number fits in that group.
Theres a chart about half way down the page.
http://www.laundrypumprecall.ca/node42.aspx


----------



## CallMeVilla (Mar 20, 2013)

I was able to locate a forum where this 5-wire issue was addressed with a wiring diagram.  The link is to the forum  ....  the wiring diagram is referenced in one of the responses.

http://forum.appliancepartspros.com/oven-repair-including-ranges-cooktops/502986-wire-colors.html

This should be what you need to solve the riddle.


----------

